

Perchance to Dream: Science and the Future - ascertain
http://theappendix.net/issues/2014/7/perchance-to-dream-science-and-the-future

======
eli_gottlieb
I can't help but think that the professors of the Royal Society being asked
for their "wish list" today have strangely low horizons, compared to Boyle and
Bacon. Yes, better detection of autism would be great, but it's not quite up
there with "the recovery of youth".

